# EDIT: Mods are done. Guess new #s!



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well as some may know, my engine is torn down right now awaiting Mahle forged pistons (4.005" @ 10.4:1 CR), LPE GT2-3 cam (207/220 .571"/.578" CL 118.5, should idle close to stock cam) new valve springs and of course a custom tune. Current mods are a Maggie @ 8 psi boost, LPE CAI, NGK TR6 plugs, MSD wires, JBA ceramic coated shorty headers, JBA mids with high flow cats and MagnaFlow catback with x pipe. Before the teardown I was at 501.45 and 480.68 to the wheels. See dyno chart below.










Let's see who can get the closest guess of what my new numbers may be. I'm looking to gain at least 30 rwhp and 30 rwtq minimum (530/510).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My guess is 530/520,


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
With a little lower CR and a little higher boost, I'd guess:

547/529

Larry


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Well as some may know, my engine is torn down right now awaiting Mahle forged pistons (4.005" @ 10.4:1 CR), LPE GT2-3 cam (207/220 .571"/.578" CL 118.5, should idle close to stock cam) new valve springs and of course a custom tune. Current mods are a Maggie @ 8 psi boost, LPE CAI, NGK TR6 plugs, MSD wires, JBA ceramic coated shorty headers, JBA mids with high flow cats and MagnaFlow catback with x pipe. Before the teardown I was at 501.45 and 480.68 to the wheels. See dyno chart below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just added Manley H-beam forged connectiong rods and I'm considering adding a 2.6" blower pulley since the bottom end will be much stronger now. When I went from a 2.8" to 2.7" pulley and retuning the gains were 28.21 rwhp and 32.49 rwtq.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

while you have the engine apart for cheap insurance see what type of rod bolts you have in those manley rods, sometimes an upgrade in rod bolt can increase the limit of your parts. for instance 500 hp rods can become 750 hp rods with a rod bolt change to top of the line arp 2000's. my guess as far as the number goes will be 540/500


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

koman said:


> while you have the engine apart for cheap insurance see what type of rod bolts you have in those manley rods, sometimes an upgrade in rod bolt can increase the limit of your parts. for instance 500 hp rods can become 750 hp rods with a rod bolt change to top of the line arp 2000's. my guess as far as the number goes will be 540/500


The horsepower rating is 700 for the rods. The cap screws are ARP 8740. If I do get the smaller pulley I'm thinking 550/550 of not more around 10 psi boost. It's currently at 8 psi.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be surprised, you probably had some left on the table with that slipping clutch, now that problem resolved, the outcome might be more than expected. My camcorder is allready charged and ready to go.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> You'll be surprised, you probably had some left on the table with that slipping clutch, now that problem resolved, the outcome might be more than expected. My camcorder is allready charged and ready to go.


Yeah I got my cam ready to roll too. I put the Maggie on last night so when I get to the shop tonight I will have about an hour worth of buttoning up to do before I fire that pig up. Hopefully I'll be driving it in to work tomorrow. If all goes well I will call Richard and schedule next Saturday (Nov 17) for the tuning. So far it's you, myself, Mike and Chief rolling for the tune. Chief is driving his truck. If things go well maybe we'll stop in at the Claim Jumpers for some good eatin' before we head home (don't worry, I'm buying). :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> If things go well maybe we'll stop in at the Claim Jumpers for some good eatin' before we head home (don't worry, I'm buying). :cheers


You realize the caloric intake from a Claim Jumper dinner will result in enough weight gain to offset your latest mods?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You realize the caloric intake from a Claim Jumper dinner will result in enough weight gain to offset your latest mods?


I know huh.:lol: The left overs I bring home will probably be equivalent to a loss of 25 rwhp. Man they give you a lot of food.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I am going to schedule a tune for Nov 17th or Nov 24th.

So far the guesses are;
*Mine* - 550/550 (increase of 49/69)
*05GTO* - 530/520 (increase of 29/39)
*AlaGreyGoat* - 547/529 (increase of 46/48)
*Koman* - 540/500 (increase of 39/19)

I think AlaGreyGoat has the most realistic numbers. I hope he's wrong and I'm right though.


----------

